# Another Tender Eye Round (SV)



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

*Another Tender Eye Round (SV)*


At $3 a pound I couldn’t resist, so we got two of them.
Other than making Dried Beef & Smoked Lunch Meat, this is the only thing I’ll do with Beef Eye Round, since I got my Sous Vide Supreme.
It’s hard to believe how tender & tasty it gets by doing it this way.

So all I did was trim the Fat off of the outside, season it, & Vacuum seal it.
Then into the SV @ 134° for 21 hours.
Then I seared it in a Frying Pan until it looks pretty.
Then after having a fine meal of Roast Beef, Mashed Taters with Gravy, and Peas, I slice the rest for Sammies.

Then after that first meal, I just put a little gravy on the plate, drop one slice of bread on it, then a pile of Beef & more Gravy, then another slice of Bread, and some more Gravy to top it off.
If I have Fries to go with it, I like to top them with some gravy too.

Sometimes I ‘m still hungry, but can’t handle another one, so I just throw some Beef & gravy on my plate, add one slice of bread, and top that with gravy.

That’s about it for this time—Hope I’m not boring anyone with my occasional Repeats!!



Enjoy the Pics,

Bear

Two Eye Rounds @ $3 a pound:







All Fat Trimmed off. 
Seasoning with "Herbox" Beef:






Fresh out of my Sous Vide Supreme:






Searing in a Pan:






Slicing some for Supper:






Bear's First Helping:






The rest sliced for Sammies:






Gravy, Bread, and a Pile of Beef:






Finished with another slice of Bread, some Fries, and more Gravy over the works:






Still had room, so Gravy & Meat-----






More Gravy----






Top with a slice of bread, and Gravy:


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks very tasty. Gravy as well!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Very Nice! I missed the last sale on eye's...I want to pick up some more on the next sale to sous vide. In the mean time, I can pull out a venison round to sous vide.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

I could do a sammie with horseradish and mayo. I'll be in Pa this weekend I just might stop by.   

Warren


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks Great Bear, It all looks mighty tasty to me
\
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2019)

That's looking good as usual. I have a couple in the refer. I jut keep forgetting to put them on 21 hours out. I usually remember 2-3 hours past the Go Time. Bev says, will do it tomorrow and same thing...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

That's point worthy for sure. Love me some beef-n-gravy sammies. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks very tasty. Gravy as well!




Thank You!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Very Nice! I missed the last sale on eye's...I want to pick up some more on the next sale to sous vide. In the mean time, I can pull out a venison round to sous vide.




Thank You Inda!!
We've been having a lot of sales lately.
Just Friday, I got a 5LB Prime Rib (Choice) & a 4LB NY Strip Roast (Choice), both for $4.67 a pound.
And I got an 8LB Pork Shoulder for 99 cents a pound. (All Limit 1 per buyer).
Pork Butts around here are usually $2.99 or higher!!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Inda!!
> We've been having a lot of sales lately.
> Just Friday, I got a 5LB Prime Rib (Choice) & a 4LB NY Strip Roast (Choice), both for $4.67 a pound.
> And I got an 8LB Pork Shoulder for 99 cents a pound. (All Limit 1 per buyer).
> ...


Awesome! Glad you are getting some sales! I currently have my hands full with all the pork I bought... smoked the CB yesterday and put 1/2 the bacon on the cold smoke last night. Will pull that batch off @5pm and start the second batch of maple bacon to smoke. Gonna be slicing and sealing a lot of stuff this week....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

One per buyer means my wife goes through the line I go through the line and sometimes one of our kids.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> One per buyer means my wife goes through the line I go through the line and sometimes one of our kids.
> 
> Warren


Anyone ever make a trip through Louisiana, pack an extra ice chest and you can bring home as many $0.99/lb. pork butts as you can carry.....sales are fairly regular around here....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Anyone ever make a trip through Louisiana, pack an extra ice chest and you can bring home as many $0.99/lb. pork butts as you can carry.....sales are fairly regular around here....



Yeah, I know your neighbor "GaryS" has those same 99 cent sales on Butts.
But do you get Choice Prime Rib on sale for $4.67?

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I know your neighbor "GaryS" has those same 99 cent sales on Butts.
> But do you get Choice Prime Rib on sale for $4.67?
> 
> Bear


Only once a year will I see prices like that...but you would have to buy the whole rack to get a price that low. I've been tempted, believe me. I've thought about cutting 1" steaks to freeze and saving a roast to cook whole.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I could do a sammie with horseradish and mayo. I'll be in Pa this weekend I just might stop by.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Too late for any of this!!
"Deer-a-Roni" today for the Bear.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks Great Bear, It all looks mighty tasty to me
> \
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's looking good as usual. I have a couple in the refer. I jut keep forgetting to put them on 21 hours out. I usually remember 2-3 hours past the Go Time. Bev says, will do it tomorrow and same thing...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!
You really have to do one of these ASAP.
You won't b believe how Awesome it is, and so easy.
Just 21 hours @ 134°, and it comes out Perfectly Fork Tender an Tasty!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That's point worthy for sure. Love me some beef-n-gravy sammies.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2019)

great looking meal bear, got to love gravy!!


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 17, 2019)

wow! That looks great. Now that ya'll hooked me on smoking I guess I need to look into this sous vide stuff.


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 17, 2019)

Moved


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 18, 2019)

Moved


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 18, 2019)

Bear, I'm waiting for the next eye of the round sale to sous vide some ,I'll  be following your times/temps.Yours looks delicious!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 18, 2019)

well done as always 

 Bearcarver
 !  Looks Fantastic!  I need some of them sammies and taters in my life ASAP!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> One per buyer means my wife goes through the line I go through the line and sometimes one of our kids.
> 
> Warren




LOL---Another thing I seldom do any more.
Mrs Bear does ALL the shopping.
I just tell her what meat to get if there is a sale going on.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> great looking meal bear, got to love gravy!!




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> wow! That looks great. Now that ya'll hooked me on smoking I guess I need to look into this sous vide stuff.



Thank You!!
SV are Awesome!!
Especially for taking a tough hunk of meat, like an Eye Round or a Chuck Roast, and turning it into a Tasty, Fork Tender Enjoyment.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, I'm waiting for the next eye of the round sale to sous vide some ,I'll  be following your times/temps.Yours looks delicious!




That's Great CM !!
You'll go nuts on how good these are.
It's like the SV was invented mainly for Eye Rounds!!!
And Thanks for the Like.
Give me a Yell when you do one like this.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> well done as always
> 
> Bearcarver
> !  Looks Fantastic!  I need some of them sammies and taters in my life ASAP!



Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

@jaxgatorz ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful hot beef Sammie’s John.   Makes me hungry b


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Beautiful hot beef Sammie’s John.   Makes me hungry b




Thank You Mister B !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 22, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 23, 2019)

OK so whats the secret to the Umpteuose beef gravy............Bear?????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> That looks great!




Thank You Bill !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> OK so whats the secret to the Umpteuose beef gravy............Bear?????




Sorry to take so long getting back, but no big secret;
Mrs Bear just uses a pack of McCormick's Brown Gravy Mix, and a cup of water. She usually uses 3/4 cup of water, because we don't like it thin. When possible we add juices from the meat instead of water, like we did this time. Bring it to a boil while stirring. Done.
That's it.

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Apr 26, 2019)

Let me add my voice to the chorus here. It looks really well made,  Mr. Bear! You got it looking even all the way through and just perfectly done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Let me add my voice to the chorus here. It looks really well made,  Mr. Bear! You got it looking even all the way through and just perfectly done.




Thank You Kris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you! FYI add a teaspoon of butter and a teaspoon of flour and use the whole cup of water. A little beef soup base if you have it stretches it out! Great pics...

I am a great lover of Onion powder, Carrot powder and Celery flakes for sprucing up gravy's.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 1, 2019)

I'm picking up a roast on Friday at the commissary.  Using your technique to make Saturday night dinner!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> I'm picking up a roast on Friday at the commissary.  Using your technique to make Saturday night dinner!




That's Great, Bill !!
Let me know how you like it then!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Bill !!
> Let me know how you like it then!
> 
> Bear



Sure will! I'm switching up the menu some, with baked potato and corn.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Sure will! I'm switching up the menu some, with baked potato and corn.




Nothing wrong with that !!
However make an extra baked Tater.
Then put it in the fridge.
Next day slice it across about 3/8" to 1/2" thick carefully.
Then put a bunch of butter in a pan & sauté the slices until they get good & brown on both sides.
Love it with Supper or with Eggs in the morning.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 1, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Nothing wrong with that !!
> However make an extra baked Tater.
> Then put it in the fridge.
> Next day slice it across about 3/8" to 1/2" thick carefully.
> ...


No stranger to that!


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 3, 2019)

picked up 3 at the commissary. 

One in the Souz Vide this evening,  the other for some more dried beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> picked up 3 at the commissary.
> 
> One in the Souz Vide this evening,  the other for some more dried beef.




MMMMmm, Two Great things from the same Lean cut of Beef.
Makes it a hard choice between the two---Both So Good!!

Bear


----------



## SGMan (May 4, 2019)

I did pretty much this, but seared the meat before SV and cooked down some red wine to deglaze the pan.   I then added this reduced wine/deglazing into a bag with some beef broth that the meat was SV in.  

It made some pretty amazing au jous!
Yummmmm!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2019)

SGMan said:


> I did pretty much this, but seared the meat before SV and cooked down some red wine to deglaze the pan.   I then added this reduced wine/deglazing into a bag with some beef broth that the meat was SV in.
> 
> It made some pretty amazing au jous!
> Yummmmm!




That sounds Great, SGM !!

Bear


----------



## sigmo (May 17, 2019)

That looks fantastic.  I'm sitting at the computer, my gut stuffed from dinner, and yet, you're making me hungry again!

I've got to try that as well as a lot of the other suggestions in this thread!

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2019)

sigmo said:


> That looks fantastic.  I'm sitting at the computer, my gut stuffed from dinner, and yet, you're making me hungry again!
> 
> I've got to try that as well as a lot of the other suggestions in this thread!
> 
> Thanks!




Thank You Sigmo!!
It's really hard to believe how Tender SV can make things like Eye Rounds.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 20, 2019)

sigmo Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

